# New VIP622-1 on the way?



## AVITWeb (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi Guys....long time stalker, first time (sort of) poster.

I am reading all kinds of info the last couple of weeks because we are going HD SOON!(As you know, not continuously keeping tabs on this stuff can cause information overload and more questions than answers.) I was quoted a decent deal and monthly price and obviously I am anxious to get it. Question is, is there new hardware coming out that will "replace" the 622 with a larger hard drive and USB hard Drive support? I though I read that the USB support will be coming for the 622 later this year? If I get a 622 now, will I be screwing myself in the end (no pun intended) as far as hardware goes? But if I wait, am I just gonna get sacked with higher rates?

Thanks in advace.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The only difference with the 622-1 is it has a 500GB hard drive vs a 320 for the 622.

Dish is changing its new customer promotion in February so there is no up front money with equal rebate on the 622.

I believe the 622-1 is due about midyear.

Perhaps then the rest of us can upgrade to a 500GB internal HD and have external HD support too.


----------



## AVITWeb (Jan 3, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> The only difference with the 622-1 is it has a 500GB hard drive vs a 320 for the 622.
> 
> Dish is changing its new customer promotion in February so there is no up front money with equal rebate on the 622.
> 
> ...


But the external support will be available on both with a software upgrade, correct???

and the $199 upgrade fee goes away??


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes, AFAIK.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

Jim5506: where are you hearing the vip622-1 (500 GB) model will be available mid-2007? I've contacted DISH Network via chat and phone call and everyone I talk to says they know nothing about it even existing, in the pipeline, nothing which is interested considering DISH Network announced it at CES (which I tell the CSRs).


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

AVITWeb said:


> Hi Guys....long time stalker, first time (sort of) poster.
> 
> I am reading all kinds of info the last couple of weeks because we are going HD SOON!(As you know, not continuously keeping tabs on this stuff can cause information overload and more questions than answers.) I was quoted a decent deal and monthly price and obviously I am anxious to get it. Question is, is there new hardware coming out that will "replace" the 622 with a larger hard drive and USB hard Drive support? I though I read that the USB support will be coming for the 622 later this year? If I get a 622 now, will I be screwing myself in the end (no pun intended) as far as hardware goes? But if I wait, am I just gonna get sacked with higher rates?
> 
> Thanks in advace.


I'd advise you to make your decision based on what is available today. If you choose to wait for what E* says is "going to happen" you had better be content with watching your HD television at your neighbors house for a few years.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

They definitely announced the free HD DVR (622) for new subs, look through the CES E* coverage and you will find the slide from the announcement. In my opinion it's worth waiting 14 days or so to save $199. As for waiting for the 622-1, if they don't announce it at the same time as the above deal I wouldn't hold my breath as it's impossible to say how long it might take.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

<<<Dish is changing its new customer promotion in February so there is no up front money with equal rebate on the 622.

I believe the 622-1 is due about midyear.

Perhaps then the rest of us can upgrade to a 500GB internal HD and have external HD support too.>>

Was anything announced about changing the upgrade offer for existing customers? Like an 811 to 622 upgrade?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

audiomaster said:


> Was anything announced about changing the upgrade offer for existing customers? Like an 811 to 622 upgrade?


The last I heard was that they reduced the receiver return credit on the 811 to $10 from the original $25.


----------



## AVITWeb (Jan 3, 2007)

audiomaster said:


> <<<Dish is changing its new customer promotion in February so there is no up front money with equal rebate on the 622.
> 
> I believe the 622-1 is due about midyear.
> 
> ...


Thats really the only thing that I am concerned about...I just want to make sure that external storage will be an option on the 622.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> They definitely announced the free HD DVR (622) for new subs, look through the CES E* coverage and you will find the slide from the announcement. In my opinion it's worth waiting 14 days or so to save $199. As for waiting for the 622-1, if they don't announce it at the same time as the above deal I wouldn't hold my breath as it's impossible to say how long it might take.


But I have heard they will drop the rebate on the subs. So althought you don't get the $199 charge up front, you also don't get the $20 a month rebate for 10 months, so it all breaks out even. Just different marketing. This is from a new customer perspetive anyway, existing just got $10 rebate i think. So in that way you are saving $100 which becomes a month's payments pretty quickly!


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

Supposedly the VIP622-1 supports VC1 encoding format which the VIP622 doesn't. I wonder if that will be an issue for us VIP622 owners, like they're going to offer content (maybe on DishOnline?) that's in VC1 only...


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

cornflakes said:


> Supposedly the VIP622-1 supports VC1 encoding format which the VIP622 doesn't. I wonder if that will be an issue for us VIP622 owners, like they're going to offer content (maybe on DishOnline?) that's in VC1 only...


Hardware wise the chips in the current Vip622 are reported to be able to do VC-1. It is assumed, but not confirmed, that the software that will enable VC-1 will come to both versions of the ViP622.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

I got my 622 in January, but paid the $99 upgrade which is offset by the $10/10 months thing.

I'd happily upgrade to the 400GB unit, but it's not like I ever run out of space. I delete stuff after I watch it.

I'm more interested in the external storage support, so I'm hoping E* gives it to us with the "old" 622's.


----------

